# how to stop a horse kicking hounds



## sammy_d (18 August 2012)

hi its getting to that time of year again and i was thinking of taking my horse out hunting again, however last year he kicked a hound...
he is fine at home with dogs and kids between his back legs but one day last season the hounds startled him and he kicked out. Normally when ever possible i turn and face him to them and he is fine, just wondered if any one had any tips on making a horse hound proof!!

i heard tales of putting a chicken in his stable but that isnt practial for me to try that one...has any one eles got any ides 

thanks


----------



## partypremier (18 August 2012)

Doesn't sound like he is a hound kicker just got surprised that time, although I know how hunt staff can bellow at such things.  Sounds like you have done everything right facing hounds etc.
How well do you know your huntsman can you go up & take your horse on hound exercise before cubbing starts?


----------



## Shay (19 August 2012)

Horses will respond in a panic - it happens.  I'm not sure you can ever teach them not to.  Always keep his head to the hounds and, if possible, keep toward the back of the field so you are less likely to get hounds around you.  Once he has hunted a few times he'll get more used to them.  

Although he hasn't kicked a horse you might like to put a red ribbon in his tail.  That way if you are in a bit of a scrum and have to turn him to face a hound ending up quarters on to another horse they might get out of your way just in case!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 August 2012)

partypremier said:



			can you go up & take your horse on hound exercise before cubbing starts?
		
Click to expand...

Second this suggestion basically.

Also..... if you've got any friends with dogs, you could ask them to bring them up to your yard and (obviously being careful!) let doggies just mingle around him as much as is safe to do, and then do more of the same basically.

The problem was obviously the fact that the hound was strange to your horse, not a dog he was familiar with, and this obviously made him kick out as he saw it as a threat/predator. So maybe the trick is to get as many strange/different dogs as possible to go near him, to get him used to different dogs not just the one's he used to??

We've got chicken in the yard here, and they peck around under the horses' feet if they're in the yard, plus the pussy-cats rub up against their feet as well!!!  Plus the dogs go out in the field with me when I'm catching-up, BUT the other day the neighbours bl@ddy dogs got in through the fence and were out there and the mare turned to and chased them out! Obviously thinking they were predators and not something she was used to.


----------



## PorkChop (19 August 2012)

Don't be too hard on yourself if it was just a one off, I had a perfect seasoned hunter kick a hound in her third season out, a complete one off and never did it again.

All good suggestions re de-sensitizing him, you sound very sensible to be addressing it now.


----------



## Sherston (19 August 2012)

Right to address it as fully as possible but it is always the riders responsibility to be aware of where hounds are and to ensure you do everything to protect them.

How often do you see a field cantering on past a cover when hounds are still getting out. Just because the person in front of you has gone you shouldn't if there is any risk of injuring a hound.

Not aimed at the original poster but just in general, too many riders do not give hounds enough respect.


----------



## oakash (21 August 2012)

Sounds as if your horse is used to dogs and that it is not a serial kicker, so don't agonise over a single occasion, sammy! Just take whatever precaution you can - turn your horse's head to hounds, stand with his hindquarters to a bank or fence etc. The horse will settle down after a few occasions and it may never happen again!


----------



## Haha (21 August 2012)

sammy_d said:



			hi its getting to that time of year again and i was thinking of taking my horse out hunting again, however last year he kicked a hound...
he is fine at home with dogs and kids between his back legs but one day last season the hounds startled him and he kicked out. Normally when ever possible i turn and face him to them and he is fine, just wondered if any one had any tips on making a horse hound proof!!

i heard tales of putting a chicken in his stable but that isnt practial for me to try that one...has any one eles got any ides 

thanks
		
Click to expand...

Easy don't take him

Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## doodleberry (23 August 2012)

do you by any chance have terriers or any dog that runs in and out of the hedges whilst out walking? if so is it possible to tkae horse and dogs on a walk at the same time and walk up and down a hedge kind of simulating what the hounds are doing? i do this with mine not out of choice but have a mad terrier who charges 400 miles an hour in and out and behind the horses etc .the horse arent bothered at all now as they knid of know its the dog and you can almost feel them rolling their eyes at said dog!! i think years ago or maybe even now they put rabbits in the stable with the horse but not sure i could cope with that prob same theory as the chicken? also your horse wont be the first or last just do as you are doing with the head and if it happens again make sure you note which hound it was or a good description and tell the huntsman or whip asap good luck


----------



## livetoride (25 August 2012)

Kicking hounds is just about the biggest no-no in the hunting field. If your horse so much as raises a leg you will be expected to take appropriate and immediate action in the form of a good hiding. Kicking is dangerous and unwelcome, but a thrashing will sort out most kickers. Sorry if this is not to everyone's taste, but the damage that a kick can cause to either hound or human necessitates drastic action or it will become a habit and happen again.


----------

